# Hardware-related BSOD? "Clock interrupt"



## Satanas (May 6, 2010)

Hey guys, basically I've been having a BSOD issue for the last 2 months which I will just explain. Initially I thought maybe it was a DRIVER issue, so I posted for help in the Windows 7 forum, but eventually we seem to have decided that (quote from jcgriff):


> All I have seen in this thread points to unknown hardware failure.


Here is my setup:
Windows 7 Home Premium x64 (upgrade from Vista HP x64)
Asus P6T, latest BIOS, default BIOS voltage/clock settings
Integrated Realtek HD audio
OCZ Gold Series 6GB 1600MHz RAM at stock BIOS speeds
XFX Radeon HD4870 1GB
Seagate 1TB HDD 32MB cache
Ultra LSP650 SLI/CF-ready 650W PSU
Intel Core i7 920 D0-step
Ultra Gladiator case
Installed, tested and purchased at Tiger Direct in July 2009

I thought I'd explain what's going on here to see if you guys have any advice.

Basically, I'm getting this error:

```
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000101 (0x0000000000000019, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff880009b2180, 0x0000000000000004). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 051610-23571-01.

A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Internal Timer Error
Processor ID: 4

The details view of this entry contains further information.

A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Internal Timer Error
Processor ID: 6
```
It is a freeze which after a few seconds leads into this BSOD, sometimes it just goes straight into this BSOD with no freeze. It's important to note that when I first got my computer in July, I occasionally noticed freezes (once every few months, up until about December), but no BSOD. I had to hard reboot them. When I brought my PC into Tiger Direct one time, they couldn't identify an issue. From December until recently, no issues. Windows 7 was installed in November, so the OS doesn't appear to be related (some freezes before having Windows 7, and then one in December).

As for the BSODs, I've been experiencing them since mid-April. About one a week. They, just like the freezes I used to experience every few months, seem to happen randomly -- the CPU usage is low, I'll be doing something like browsing or just on the desktop, temps will be low -- essentially not much is going on. Then it'll just BSOD. Thinking it was a driver issue, I looked at new software/drivers I installed around early April/late March, and uninstalled a lot of them, eventually we decided (in the Win7 forum) it was probably a hardware issue since they made no difference, but I've attached the latest Minidump anyway. Because the problem is random and doesn't occur frequently, I decided to do some extensive testing to see if I could identify an issue. Firstly, I updated my BIOS to the latest, reset the settings (they were not changed anyway) and updated all my drivers (sound, video, X58 chipset), as well as Asus' ATK0110 driver. Also, I used MemTest86+ 4.00 for 24 hours on my RAM, no errors, and then I looped test 5 I believe for a few hours with no errors. Prime95, I ran each test (Blend, LargeFFT, smallFFT) for 12 hours each. I used FurMark to test the GPU, which was fine. I don't think it's GPU related since many hours of Crysis Warhead yield no problems for me. After doing the various troubleshooting recommended in the Windows 7 forum (updating/removing various drivers/software, sfc /scannow, driververifier, etc.), and a week later a BSOD occurred again, with the same Clock Interrupt whatever error (attached minidump).

So I decided I'd use something else, I used LinX and OCCT to stress test. I ran OCCT's PSU test (maximum stress on CPU and GPU, and it was fine), so I don't think the PSU is the culprit. LinX's test, I ran AND passed 50 passes BUT I noticed something a bit odd: when I initially started the test, the computer became unresponsive for just a few seconds (mouse couldn't move, keyboard inputs were not registering), then it 'unfroze' and the LinX test continued (this 'freeze' happened maybe 15 seconds after the test began), and after 3-4 seconds of 'freezing' it continued to run for 50 passes successfully, without actually failing any passes. However, I noticed that during the running, the mouse movements were a bit 'choppy' but I'm thinking this might be due to the high stress on the CPU and maximum utilization of the RAM? As for heat, temps always seem fine -- regardless the freezes always occur at around idle CPU temps since I'm usually just browsing or doing nothing excessive, yet the BSOD seems to be CPU/mobo related. I can't really reinstall Windows right now since I don't have the means to do so (OEM Vista install, upgraded to Windows 7 Home Premium upgrade from the MS online store), but somehow I doubt it is Windows related since the BSOD itself and freezing issues point to hardware problems.

Original Win7 forum post for reference: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...received-by-a-secondary-processor-481450.html

Any ideas? If more information is necessary I can give it. I'm not very good with opening my case up and things like that, which is why I had Tiger Direct build and test the PC. I even took it back once to them a short while after I bought it so they could retest everything as I mentioned earlier...I really have no idea what's going on. Thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What voltage readings and temps did you see during the OCCT test?

Have you run Memtest+?> http://www.memtest.org/#downiso burn to a CD and boot from the CD.


----------



## Satanas (May 6, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> What voltage readings and temps did you see during the OCCT test?
> 
> Have you run Memtest+?> http://www.memtest.org/#downiso burn to a CD and boot from the CD.


The voltage for my CPU doesn't go past 1.25V which I think is normal for the i7 920 at stock, and when idle it can drop below 1V (0.98 or something), I'm guessing since the BIOS settings are all set to AUTO. The Bios Ver is 1303 by the way.

Yeah I ran MT86+ 4.00 for 24 hours on my RAM, produced no errors. I've ran it before for 12 hours at least quite a few times, it's never identified problems. I tried looping test 5 once too out of frustration, that yielded no errors after some hours of running as well...I'm hoping this means the RAM is okay and not that memtest simply can't identify an issue within the RAM...

Edit: sorry, temps were about 40-45 idle and in the 70s during testing. If I run a Linpack type test for an extended period of time (many hours) it can reach the 80s, sometimes even high 80s, but still without errors (and the BSODs occur during idle temps). No idea how to check/set RAM voltage but it's all at default. All cooling is stock.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The voltage readings I'm looking for are the 12v, 5v, 3.3v readings. If you don't have a monitoring program use Sensor View Pro> http://www.stvsoft.com/index.php?opt...d=17&Itemid=33


----------



## Satanas (May 6, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> The voltage readings I'm looking for are the 12v, 5v, 3.3v readings. If you don't have a monitoring program use Sensor View Pro> http://www.stvsoft.com/index.php?opt...d=17&Itemid=33


Here's what I observe. I don't see a 5v reading in OCCT...

When OCCT is running
Vcore: 1.22
3.3v: 3.26
12v: 11.71 / 11.77

When OCCT is off:
Vcore: 0.98 - 1.02
3.3v: 3.28
12v: 11.77 / 11.82

When I use Hardware Monitor, it also has these readings:
AVCC: 3.31 V
VIN1: 1.68 V
VIN3: 1.68-1.69 V


----------



## Satanas (May 6, 2010)

Hey, sorry for double post but I've updated to the latest Hardware Monitor (1.16 64bit) http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php and now I can see all the necessary voltage readings:

Here's what is reported at IDLE (min and max readings)

CPU VCORE: fluctuates from 0.96V - 1.25V (usually it's 0.98 or 1.02)
VIN1: 1.69V - 1.70V
+3.3V: 3.31V
+5V: 4.92V
+12V: 11.71V
VIN6: 1.67V

Voltage readings while running LinX linpack stress test (100% CPU and 4/6 GB of RAM used):
CPU Vcore: 1.22V
VIN1: 1.69V
+3.3V: 3.30V
+5V: 4.90V
+12V: 11.65V
VIN6: 1.67V

Also interesting to note: in the 45 seconds or so that I was running LinX to note down these voltage readings, my PC became unresponsive twice for about 5-6 seconds each time, and both times returned to normal operation afterwards. Just as before, it didn't seem to affect the LinX results since I still 'passed' that pass of the test, but this behaviour seems abnormal (unless the cursor freezing is normal during a high memory/CPU usage Linpack stress test?).

Edit: in SpeedFan (latest beta), the +12V says 11.19, but I think HWMonitor is probably more accurate. HWMonitor is also the only software I have that gives a +5V reading.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

11.65 is very low, although the spec is 11.4-12.6v high end video often have issues starting in the 11.7v range, the sweet spot is 11.9-12.15v and frankly for a relatively new power supply those numbers stink.

Is there any warranty left on the PC?


----------



## Satanas (May 6, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> 11.65 is very low, although the spec is 11.4-12.6v high end video often have issues starting in the 11.7v range, the sweet spot is 11.9-12.15v and frankly for a relatively new power supply those numbers stink.
> 
> Is there any warranty left on the PC?


All parts should still be under warranty

I should mention in the BIOS, I see the following readings (I read somewhere the BIOS should have the most accurate readings, I donno why it's different than HWMonitor, SpeedFan and OCCT's though):

12V: 11.865V
3.3V: 3.28V
5V: 5.096V (or something similar, just slightly above 5V)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's true that the Bios will have the most accurate readings, however in the Bios the Video card and CPU will not be fully loaded. for a light load I would expect the 12v to be over 12v not under.

The Ultra PSU's are not very good, TD pushes them like crazy so I suspect there is a high profit margin on them for TD. 

I would try another PSU a first step, any chance you can borrow one from a friend to test with?


----------



## Satanas (May 6, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> It's true that the Bios will have the most accurate readings, however in the Bios the Video card and CPU will not be fully loaded. for a light load I would expect the 12v to be over 12v not under.
> 
> The Ultra PSU's are not very good, TD pushes them like crazy so I suspect there is a high profit margin on them for TD.
> 
> I would try another PSU a first step, any chance you can borrow one from a friend to test with?


Unfortunately no, but if you think it's the PSU I can probably just RMA it maybe.

However, I was wondering if there were any tests or etc. I could perform to test out the PSU itself (as in, software based tests).

Do the symptoms sound synonymous with a PSU failure? Very occasional clock interrupts or freezes (about one every 7-10 days), mouse lagging and temporary freezing during Linpack stress testing, and one time the PC actually booted up with a black screen, but the sound/HDD was still working. All of the issues seem either mobo or PSU related I guess...but I'd like to know if you know any good methods to stress the PSU output or something to see how it holds. OCCT's PSU test (GPU+CPU+RAM) seems to work fine but it still produces the mouse 'lagging' I was talking about. Is this abnormal? The test still "passes" when done.

Thanks a lot for the help by the way. I'll see if I can RMA if I decide it's the PSU, or maybe just buy a new one.
This is my PSU by the way: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3276573&CatId=1483

As for the 12V readings, what do you think the best program for readings is? The BIOS, SpeedFan, OCCT and HWMonitor all disagree with each other. I just went by the bios reading since I read online it's usually the most accurate.

Edit: well I tried SensorViewPro, which you gave a link to, which says that my +12V is 11.10V at all times, load and idle. Again, I have no idea what to trust really, the BIOS says 11.86 and HWMonitor 11.71. Speedfan says 11.14...

SensViewPro did seem to have the same Vcore readings as everything else though: 0.98 idle, 1.25 when the CPU usage is fluctuating, and then 1.22 when the CPU usage remained solid at 100 in LinX


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

HW Monitor is probably the closest, the drop from unloaded to loaded is close to normal.
However voltage level is only part of the story ripple is another and the only way to measure that is with an oscilloscope.
Hardware monitoring tools all work different on different brand and model boards some boards have better sensors then others and some read differently the software is a compromise and can be used as a reference say from month to month to compare readings or to point you in a direction to troubleshoot further. 

In this case the Power Supply is what I would swap in to see if it clears the issue.

Looking at the specs it has 38amps on the 12v rail pretty light for a 650w rating the Corsair 550VX has 41a and the 650TX has 52a on single 12v rails PCIe systems use more of the 12v rail then the 3.3v or 5v rails.


----------



## Satanas (May 6, 2010)

I'll possibly look into replacing the PSU then, unfortunately of course the issue is so intermittent it could take a while to see if it has cleared up the issue.

But still, I was wondering before I go ahead and do so if my issues seem related to a faulty PSU?

Mostly:
- Clock Interrupt BSODs
- Freezing/unresponsiveness (temporary, usually kicks back in after a few seconds) during Linpack stress tests (is this normal?)

These are essentially the issues that I'm facing. If you do believe a faulty PSU is a very possible cause, what PSU would you recommend? If I'm replacing I'd be looking at a 750W to replace my 650. But before I do so I'd like to at least confirm that these issues can be caused by incorrect voltages. What do you think? Thanks for the help by the way.

EDIT: Also, would you say it's more likely to be the PSU than the CPU or MoBo? Right now I'm think it's probably not the CPU since I still pass all stress tests from LinX, OCCT and Prime, but I'm not sure if maybe the mobo could be the culprit. The black screen I experienced once made me think GPU, but the GPU never gives me problems, so I guess this could really be a MoBo or PSU problem then? What do you think?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Voltage issues can cause very strange and seemingly unrelated problems, so yes it could be the PSU. PSU, RAM and occasionally I've see audio or video drivers cause it.

Corsair or Seasonic for PSU's price wise Corsair> PSU's


----------



## Satanas (May 6, 2010)

In that case it's probably the PSU I guess, since the RAM passed 24 hours of MemTest86+ 4.00, and has never not passed any MemTest runs.

I'm right now rerunning DriverVerifier on my drivers to see if anything comes up, I've noticed that for a split second the system becomes unresponsive at bootup with it on so I guess it could still be a driver issue (but everything has been updated, and the issue happened before I updated everything, so I doubt it). If that doesn't seem to be it it's probably the PSU then...so I'll maybe replace it with a Corsair sometime soon.


----------



## Satanas (May 6, 2010)

Update: nevermind, even with DV off that mouse stoppage happens on boot, it just lasts a bit longer when DV is on, regardless of the specific Driver(s) being verified. Guess I just never noticed it before.

So yeah...I guess it seems like PSU. If there's anything else I can do before attempting to remove and replace the PSU please let me know -- thanks.


----------



## Satanas (May 6, 2010)

Very sorry for the triple post but I just want to update you on what I'm planning right now, and I cannot edit my other posts. I just want your opinion.

So I've run DriverVerifier, and regardless of the 3-4 second or so "freezing" at startup, which still happens for about 1-2 seconds when it's off, it obviously does not find any sort of violations since it never BSODs, and all my component drivers are the latest (and all are newer than they were during the initial BSODs I had starting in April).

So then, based on the +12V readings I gave you it seems possible that this is the issue? RAM soars through MemTest just fine, CPU passes its tests and my symptoms pretty much remain clock interrupt BSODs and brief moments of freezing during Linpack stress tests.

Just confirming once again that you would suggest a PSU replacement above all else for these issues? I'm about ready to have a new PSU installed (Corsair) and perhaps get an aftermarket cooler for the i7 too.

What do you think about this one? http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3438609&CatId=2533

I just don't want to buy a new PSU unless it's pretty certain it's the most likely cause.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Power Supply is what I would swap in at this point, but I can't guarantee that's the problem.


----------



## Satanas (May 6, 2010)

Fair enough. I'll see what I can do about replacing it since it seems like I should replace it anyway. Hey, thought I would let you know this and see what you think:

So I started up LinX linpack stress test. The CPU usage was slowly building, HWMonitor continued to report 11.71V for +12V. Then, all of a sudden, PC froze for 7 seconds. After the seven seconds ended the usage immediately showed 100 and the +12V reading in HWMonitor was then 11.65. Do you think this further suggests faulty PSU? Although what I'm meaning to get from you is, does it make sense that a faulty PSU could cause lockups at low CPU usage as well (since that's when the BSODs usually occur)?

AND WOW, just ran OCCT PSU test and took a hard look at the +12V reading. Just like HWMonitor, it was a solid 11.71 before the test, then it dropped to 11.65 under load. But then what really surprised me is I saw some dropping to 11.54 after about 45 secs, and it fluctuated between that and 11.60. This seems like a telltale sign or what? It was also causing momentary "freezes" during the test. But again, the test itself passed leading me to believe the GPU and CPU are okay and again, that probably the PSU is really the culprit.

Thanks a lot for all the help. I'm just about ready to switch the PSU after a bit more clarification -- sorry if I keep repeating questions I just want to be sure. All of my drivers pass DV so I'm pretty convinced it's hardware, and I don't think the CPU is the culprit since I read online this is usually never the case.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That is telltale sign of the PSU failing.


----------



## Satanas (May 6, 2010)

Yeah it definitely seems like it.

I mean, Prime95 causes me no problems and neither does FurMark.

Then all of sudden, PSU tests "freeze" the screen, so I mean I think this is the best option considering I cannot find a fault with any drivers nor can I with any of the other hardware.

Thanks a lot for all of your help, I greatly appreciate it. I'll definitely look into swapping my PSU for a Corsair one (did you take a look at the link? I'm thinking about the TX750, what do you think based on my setup?) before I begin university. I'll probably upgrade my i7's cooler to a Corsair H50 too since that can only help things I think.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 750TX will work well with your system, the H50 works but if your CPU temps look good there's an old saying that comes to mind "If it ain't broke, Don't fix it."


----------



## Satanas (May 6, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> The 750TX will work well with your system, the H50 works but if your CPU temps look good there's an old saying that comes to mind "If it ain't broke, Don't fix it."


The idle temps are pretty good, usually 40-45, which I've heard is not bad for the i7. But when I stress test for a while in Prime95 I've noticed it can hit the 90s after some hours. Needless to say under normal operation this never happens, but regardless, if I were to upgrade the cooling I'd have it professionally installed and tested.

Thanks for all the help. Hopefully once I've replaced this PSU I cease to experience problems.


----------



## Micdisc (May 31, 2010)

I've been following your thread since your original post back in the driver forums and I've been having the exact same problem word for word. Same stop errors, same everything.

I've ran prime95, noerrors.
sisoft sandra, nothing
memtest, nothing
furmark, nothing

I have the P6T SE, Core i7 920, and 6GB of OCZ1600 Triple Channel memory.
The only difference is that I'm sporting a NVIDIA GTX 275 instead of a Radeon card.

So I guess the reason I'm writing in now because I'm just as clueless as you and I want to see what the culprit is. Can you write back in when you've replaced the PSU? I was going to start RMA'ing things but after calling the Manufacturer of each part they tell me that they will put it in a board and if it works, they send it back. Well that doesn't help since I'm not bluescreening all the time... It mainly happens while playing Bad Company 2 although I can't verify that it is only this game, because right now that's the only game I play.


----------



## Micdisc (May 31, 2010)

For me though I highly doubt it's the PSU. My 12V rail only goes to 11.88V on FULL LOAD from FURMARK AND FULL LOAD FROM LINX.


----------



## Satanas (May 6, 2010)

Micdisc said:


> For me though I highly doubt it's the PSU. My 12V rail only goes to 11.88V on FULL LOAD from FURMARK AND FULL LOAD FROM LINX.


I haven't been able to replace the PSU yet as I don't have a lot of money. It'll be within the next few weeks.

We might not have the same issue then...try running OCCT's PSU test. A few minutes of this and my 12V readings drop, and mouse movements start stuttering heavily (mini-freezes almost).


----------



## Chiverito (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Satanas

I also am suffering the same problem on my new Intel i7 system; specs:

Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Intel i7 950 @ 3.09
MSI Motherboard
Delta 750watt PSU < Main Culprit>
2X 1TB WD Black Caviar 32mb cache
Nvidia GTX 260
Samsung DDR3 (3X2GB)
Astrix Watercooler heatsink

I can't play any game without the video and audio going out of sync and a massive drop in framerate.

At the moment the power unit is buzzing quite a lot with is a major sign that the PSU is on its last legs ... This is further backed as when I set Vcore (+100mvs)up the system athough becomes warmer becomes more stable...

I've already replaced the CPU. I originally had a i7 940 @ 2.93 in there however now I've completely voided the waranty and the chip works ...just not well with all the other componants in my configuration. I can't use RMA because the product works the seller will sent it back to me after they have tested it and charge me for the delivery.

This problem is extremely fustrating is in mostly left unanswered across the internet... From a system I used to play Fallout 3 on for hours to a system where I can't play Half life 2 for 10 mins...

Like to see the outcome of you PSU change... just don't buy a CPU your wasting your time!


Good Luck! Chiverito


----------



## Satanas (May 6, 2010)

Hey there, I'd just like to inform you that after a few months of running the TX750 Corsair power supply, that I have had zero blue screen issues. I would recommend changing your power supply as it seems to have been the culprit after a long struggle figuring out what was.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Chiverito (Sep 8, 2010)

That is a big relief as I've just bought a brand new AX 850 Gold Corsair power supply 

Great to here that the problem has finally been solved!

Cheers Satanas


----------



## Chiverito (Sep 8, 2010)

I've fitted the PSU the Corsair are dead silent however to problems still persist... No idea what to do now...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What model MSI board?
Does it need a Bios date to run the 950?

What do the CPU, System and video card temps look like?


----------



## Chiverito (Sep 8, 2010)

Speccy Says:

Motherboard
Manufacturer	Acer
Model	Aspire G7710
Chipset Vendor	Intel
Chipset Model	X58
Chipset Revision	12
Southbridge Vendor	Intel
Southbridge Model	82801JR (ICH10R)
Southbridge Revision	00
BIOS
Brand	AMI
Version	R01-A4
Date	04/22/2009


I recived a MSI SLI bridge with the system so I assumed that the motherboard was too. I can't find anything on the Mobo used in this system and the last update ROM was pre Win7 times and can be found here There's a CLR CMOS switch at the back of the unit...

Tempratures are between 35-45 Idle and 50-60 while playing games... However I don't think heat is a the problem as I have never experienced a overheat and the CPU's watercooled...

The system used to work amazingly (Fallout 3 Full specs for hours on end) a few months ago then my Seagate Barracuda bricked itself. After I then bought 2 new hard drives 1TB Western Digital Black Caviars and decided to run them in a SATA 0 configuration. + install the OS back on. I used a program called driver wizard professional to update all the drivers on my system. I currently use AVG antivirus, Problem?

I have so far replaced my CPU to a 950 i7 from a 940 i7...
I have also replaced my PSU to a Corsair AX 850 from a cheap Delta 750watt PSU

Before the BSOD the audio messes up and becomes distorted usually acompanyed by a drop in frame-rate... The computer will then freeze and crash... This happens in many games from TF2 to Crysis I have even had this happen in Zune Software Client...

I also use a onboard soundcard!

Before I put the new PSU in I found that raising the Vcore (+100mvs)up the system athough becomes warmer becomes more stable... meaning that I could play games for longer I havent tried since the new PSu has been installed...

I have tried booting with new USB inputs... It didn't work...

Memtest 4.1, heavyload, I've tried them all...

I am going to flash the latest BIOS again now... 

Any ideas would be apreciated 

Chiverito


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's not an update don't bother flashing, it's an Acer so it's an Acer motherboard, MSI may have assembled it but the features and Bios will be what Acer spec'd, I'm surprised you actually had the ability in the bios to change the Vcore on it.

Since the problem started after the HD swap and re-install I would start there, reinstall on 1 drive, dump driver wizard let Win7 find the drivers, or use the Acer web site and intel site for the drivers, Nvidia for the video drivers.

Did you change from 32 to 64 bit?


----------



## Chiverito (Sep 8, 2010)

I looked at the Voltage in BIOS and the core is running at 1.210-1.220 Isn't this quite low...

The System has always been 64bit, originally Vista... then I moved onto Windows 7

I started using the Driver Wiz after getting the BSOD as I thought that it was a driver issue...

Cheer wrench97 for the reply


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

At idle no it's normal.

Windows 7 does a really good job of finding drivers, the most often overlooked are Audio and Network driver updates.


----------



## Chiverito (Sep 8, 2010)

Coming from the PSU there is a low pitch drone that you can her just above the noise of the fans. Is this normal for PSU's... On the previous PSU the buzzing had a higher pitch and more of a crackle to it and seemed to get loader the more strain you put on the computer... One thing I do realize with this PSU is that it's alot warmer but quieter than than the previous, especially at boot...

Maybe I realize these tiny things more because the back of the computer is currently facing me...

"I'm surprised you actually had the ability in the bios to change the Vcore on it" I don't like the BIOS the motherboard comes with - AMIBIOS... quite restricting...

Any recomendations on good external hard-drives... I was thinking along the lines of Western Digital My book 1TB

Cheers!

Chiverito


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You're hearing it because it's facing you. The crackle is usually a bad sign.

The WD's are decent, all of them are touchy if handled rough or moved while in use.
The SSD's are the most rugged but costly and not that large.


----------



## stobe (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi all,
I also have this very frustrating problem with the following equipment:
i7 930
Asus P6T Deluxe V2
3x2G kingston 1600MHz ddr3
Gigabyte GTX460 1GB PCI-E OC 
650w power supply

Memtest: fine
prime95: fine

Bad company 2: Crash in 10minutes.

Has there been any progress with this problem? I have tried everything and can not seem to find a solution. The only thing in my mind now is to get a new power supply.


Any advices are very appreciated!


----------



## Chiverito (Sep 8, 2010)

Quick update on my experience!

Look above for my specs!

I have found the problem to exist due to a fault on the motherboard's onboard audio controller. This problem can be easily fixed by turning the onboard audio controler in BIOS under intergrated peripherals in AMIBIOS... A long term solution (if you want sound) would be to but a external sound card... I recommed any of the Asus Xonar range... Since turning off the audio controller I can play Just Cause 2 for hours in contrast to crashes after 5mins on Fruity Loops Studio before turning audio off... I've also found that if you continue to use Windows without fixing this problem it can lead to further complications such as corrupt volumes on a RAID 0 array and crashes... well atleast thats what I experienced...

Previous fixes I tried were buying a new PSU (Corsair AX850)... This didn't work!!! resulting in buzzing from the PSU... No idea why... faulty Mobo probably. Also on any stresstest I tried: Heavyload, memtest, Prime 95 all of them passed... DON'T BUY A NEW CPU LIKE I DID!!!

Turning Onboard Sound is definately worth a try if not switch to external because its ten times better anyway!

BTW: This Is my experience and may not fix your system... as some people have found the PSU to be the problem... 

Hope this helps!

Chiverito


----------

